# Sat 4/6



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with my buddy Keith and his wife who will be forever known by me as Cheyenne. Everyone seems to get a nick name while fishing with me and that includes myself. Boy do I get called some good ones. Its all in fun and I love the kidding and silly things that make a fishing trip what it is. We fished together 2 days this week. Mon. and Sat. First day we only had some squid for bait and headed out. Got a quick limit of ajs and would of had a limit of grouper if their captain could count. It was to cold to take off my shoes and I only have ten fingers. 10 + 1 = 12 right. Good thing I fish for a living and not count money. So, I owe you a grouper in the near future. 

Next trip we stopped and got some bait and made a stop for ajs and 1/2 mile run to a limit of scamps. Headed in with all the fish 2 people wanted to reel in. 

I love fishing this time of year. Fishing is super easy and the fish are on fire to jump in the boat and head home to dinner with you. Everyone get out there and enjoy before it gets to hot and we have to work for them. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice bag. Those are some beautiful scamp!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice report. Those are some nice lookin scamp!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice scamp . I would love to fry some of those up with some cheese grits !


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome board!!!It is scampdillyishious.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great board of fish Capt.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I'm not a big fan of deep dropping so I am glad to see the shallow water groupers come back in season. It sure will be nice to put some gags in the box in July. But, for now, i'm happy just making some scamp sandwiches. Funny thing is on the way home, I was thinking just that. Man, some fried up scamp sure would be good right now. Guess whats for lunch today. Yummy! Keith and his wife really love to fish. They do great for just two people fishing.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice haul Capt. One things for sure you have some honey holes.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

you don't have to many bad days fishing do you, another awesome trip...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like another awesome trip capt.You definitely are a productive fisherman! Thanks for another great report.Im about ready to get back out in some deeper water .


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

cant wait to get home. nice haul


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice job as alway Capt


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Capt. Delynn never fails to produce some amazing results ! I am totally jealous. those are some very nice Scamp for sure. That big AJ is no slouch either.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul!!! thats some stud scamps!!!


----------

